# The Journey of the traveling Jasper Lola...



## bobhch

Randy,

You originally designed this Lola. With your permission I copied it and then unknowingly to you have started a FIRST TIME EVER Jasper Powered travel thread...Enjoy!























































See there realy are Hooters vehicles in 1/1 land!!! You all thought I was just making these Hooter builds up...hahahahahaha



















I was completely SHOCKED when the stewardes of the plane made me pull the plug on the powered up Lola..."please sir you must turn off ALL electrical devices". lol

Wes had made me a Hooters Hummer slot car that came in handy...more pics soon!

Bob...Where will Lola go next...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

How freakin funny! When is the tour coming to Texas?

Rich....we have a Hooters here.....come to TX Zilla.


----------



## bobhch

*HOOTER Hummer golf cart....*

Jasper Lola is now on the Menu...










She thinks my Hummer is sexy! Wes I wish you would have been here with us when this picture was taken. Our waitress LOVED this slot Hummer...




























Thankfully the Magna-Traction chassis held on till the picture had been snapped.....Whew!










Always bet on black...










Me with the other Bob...










This sign just seemed fitting...










Bob...Viva Las Vegas Baby!...zilla


----------



## win43

Bob,
GREAT thread. I love the idea of the traveling LOLA:thumbsup::thumbsup:. Washington state :wave: is awful nice in the summer(well sometimes it is).


----------



## Bill Hall

win43 said:


> (well sometimes it is).


Just wait ten minutes... it'll change.


----------



## bobhch

*Texas is on the Jasper Lola tour now...*



NTxSlotCars said:


> How freakin funny! When is the tour coming to Texas?
> 
> Rich....we have a Hooters here.....come to TX Zilla.


Rich,

I will send you a PM on this...Texas, Jasper Lola & Hooters = Lots of fun!










Yankee was nice enough to let us pull up in his driveway while we were in Las Vegas. He has an incredible track layout! Good fun was had by all...Thanks Yankee for letting Fletcher & I run some laps.























































Look for the Jasper Lola tour in a neighborhood near you. Goodbye untill next time...Boo-hahahahahaaahahaa you just never know?

Bob...Do you know where your Lola has been...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Back to the West...*



win43 said:


> Bob,
> GREAT thread. I love the idea of the traveling LOLA:thumbsup::thumbsup:. Washington state :wave: is awful nice in the summer(well sometimes it is).


Jerry & Bill,

Looking forwards to getting to Washington this summer and hooking up with you both along with Bruce Gavins & other slot geeks.



Bill Hall said:


> Just wait ten minutes... it'll change.


LOL...That is what we say here in Nebraska also but, it only takes five minutes...

:wave:

Bob...My bags are packed...zilla


----------



## win43

Bob when did you take pic on the hood of wifes' PT Cruiser 

OH WAIT.....that's not hers....no ding on the hood where I hit the deer.:freak::jest::tongue:


----------



## bobhch

*Move over Travel Channel Hobby Talk is coming through...*



win43 said:


> Bob when did you take pic on the hood of wifes' PT Cruiser :confused:
> 
> OH WAIT.....that's not hers....no ding on the hood where I hit the deer.:freak::jest::tongue:[/quote]
> 
> Did you say sorry deer (dear)?:lol:
> 
> Hey Hilltop,
> 
> Do you think you could give us a tour of Tennessee with your Lola Via pics by you? Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeease! :)
> 
> Bob...we have only just begun...zilla


----------



## resinmonger

*Jasper Lola Roars through Tennesse*

I can see it now. Jasper Lola visits Patton Armor Museum. Jasper Lola visits Painters Alley. Jasper Lola visits Grand Ole Opry and the ghosts of Opryland. Jasper Lola visits Lookout Mountain. Jasper Lola visits Fort Henry and Fort Donelson. Jasper Lola eats at a Cracker Barrel resturant. Jasper Lola gets biscuits and gravy for breakfast at Bob Evans. (Hutts LOVE Bob Evans' biscuits and gravy!!!)

Hutt has to get on a plane to a city with a Bob Evans. Will be back after biscuits and gravy fix. :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## slotcarman12078

And that's not all!!!! A nice shot with the Judas P. Priest dam as a background would be interesting... You got another thing coming if you think that's all.. :lol: Nashville has a lovely 2 story Hooters.. And the Wildhorse Saloon... And a correction for Russ.. you were so close!! I believe it's Printers Alley you are referring to. Unfortunately, I didn't find that little treasure until my last trip to Music City.. Also, the Hermitage, Grand ol Opry, and a bar I never got to see, Bluebirds.. tavern to the stars.. It is the gathering place of some of Nashville's finest...:thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger

Printer's alley it is, SCMan! TM and I spent a three day weekend in Nashville when we lived in Loovul. This was way back in the day. We ate at a resturant in Printer's Alley but I don't remember the name of the place.


----------



## slotcarman12078

There used to be 3 bars within walking distance of the TA truck stop in Nashville. There was a biker bar that got shut down thanks to the Meth Lab they had in the kitchen.:lol:, a sports bar called Daves if I call correctly in the hotel next door, and the Trap on the other side of James Robertson Pkwy that became "private" catering mostly to club rentals. My final trip there had me sitting in my truck on a Sunday night and all 3 bars were closed. So I did something kinda crazy... I went for a walk.. Across the bridge into downtown, a left here.. a left there.. and I just sort of stumbled into it. The hardest part was deciding which club to go to. For those who have never seen it, Printers Alley is a 1 block single lane closed street that is basically nothing but bars. You just sort of pick your mood or music style and follow the signs.. I only wish I found it years earlier.. I had a blast there!!!


----------



## AfxToo

Fun thread, thanks for sharing the Lola's experience with us. That little red car sure does get around. You could have taken Kastleburg Raceway home with you. What's one extra carry-on going to cost you?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> Did you say sorry deer (dear)?:lol:
> 
> Hey Hilltop,
> 
> Do you think you could give us a tour of Tennessee with your Lola Via pics by you? Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeease!
> 
> Bob...we have only just begun...zilla


Here's a favorite spot I like to visit!!! Just by measuring the contents, I think I've been here many times...RM
P.S. Please don't drink and drive!!!


----------



## micyou03

I love your imagination.


----------



## bobhch

*Lola may be frozen in a block of ice some place in Alaska right now? You never know??*

RM,

Aaaaaaah dependable Old # 7 rest stop for Jasper #8. I also have been down this road a few times. Not to drown my sorrows though. 

Bob...Don't drink when your mad...zilla


----------



## SplitPoster

*The Jasper Lola goes to the track*










I made it to the track, time to mix it up with cars of my own vintage!





Just one pesky barrier in the way, the fence.













I know I've got what it takes to keep up with these guys.














But this is a little larger challenge than I expected. Going wheel-to-wheel with some of these cars is gonna be tough!














Maybe we're not in the same class.....















Maybe I'll learn my way around. My buddy here gets the VIP treatment, touring laps! Look Mom, NO SLOT!













This is sweet, but he only hit a hundred! I can go quicker than that!













A lot going on! An update tomorrow!


----------



## resinmonger

You go, SP! Jasper Lola OWNS Road Atlanta!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

You lucky dude!!! Road Atlanta, and a fun pictorial with the traveling Lola?? :lol:


----------



## Bill Hall

Wow!

What a great story. Thanx Bob and Split!


----------



## PD2

Holy snikes! Nice! Love the pic of the Rothman's Porsche! And the pics from the course were awesome! SWEET!!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## yankee_3b

You are one lucky Jasper Lola tot'en dude! Must have been a thrill to run the course. The saga continues...What's next??? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SplitPoster

*the Jasper Lola seeks faster company*

I need to get in with a faster crowd.

Hey, this looks like the place for me!










Wait a minute.......










VA Beach? I know there are some great LOOKING cars that come from there, but I don't know if they'll run as fast as the pictures. And what's with ACME?




Wow, this looks promising. An open car, just like me!











Rats, looks like this one is needs some work though. Wonder if the armature is bad, or maybe the pickups just need cleaning? And we looked so good together.













Here we go, these guys are good!














And this car has a pedigree to match!











This way I always come in first by a nose !!!!!!!!!!!!!











Great weekend, Jasper Lola winds up out in front! :wave:


----------



## bobhch

*Zoom, zoom...........................*

Splitposter,

Heavens to Mercatroit....dang those are some nice in car on track pictures and pics of some fancy race cars. Yep glad you got the next in line for the traveling Lola...Way Kool pics!

Can tell you are having the time of your life. I need to go to that race next year as that looks like lots of fun. 

Hey did you show the Lola to any of the crew members or race drivers?

Bob...Lola you are looking good...zilla


----------



## PD2

OH MAN! Is that a Silky Cut Jag?!? GEEZ! That Lola gets all the luck - ladies and cars! Nice pics! Thanks for sharing!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I would have to say you and Lola are having a grand time at Atlanta!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

P.S. I'm always happy to see Acme getting some good advertising!!! Thanks, SP!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

PD2 said:


> OH MAN! Is that a Silky Cut Jag?!? GEEZ! That Lola gets all the luck - ladies and cars! Nice pics! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> PD2:thumbsup:


Group 44 Jaguar -- Looks like an XJR-7. I remember them always running out front at the Daytona 24 and then blowing up about mid-race and not finishing.

Cool pics. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger

*A Tale of Two Kitties...*

The Jaguar Jasper is hanging with is a Group 44 XJR-7 IMSA car. Bob Tullius ran Jaguars in IMSA until the Tom Walkinsaw Racing team came over from the UK in 1988 to take over Jaguars IMSA program. TWR had been running in Group C since 1985. 










TWR ran the Silk Cut sponsored cars in Europe and Castrol and Bud Light sponsored cars in IMSA. 










Tomy made both the Group 44 XJR-7 and the TWR XJR-9 Jaguars. They produced both the Castrol and the Silk Cut versions of the XJR-9.

Bob gave Chip Robinson his break in IMSA racing. But Chip bailed on Group 44 to drive for the Lowenbrau Porsche 962 team in 1987. He replaced Al Hobert who retired from racing to run Porsche's American racing program. Chip then went to the NTPI Nissan team to partner with Geoff Brabham in 1989. Ironicly, John Morton in the Group 44 Jag passed Chip in his Lowenbrau Porsche on the last lap in turn 9 at Riverside in 1987. This was a grande heuvoes type of move on John's part! That as the last race I saw at Riveside before it was rendered into a shopping mall/office complex. RIP Riverside International Raceway.

Hutt be down with history. :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## win43

GREAT STUFF !!!

Wonder where the Lola will end up next. This is a great thread.


----------



## roadrner

She sure has been getting around! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## SplitPoster

*Jasper Lola, Road Atlanta wrap up*

The race was the Walter Mitty Challenge, put on by HSR ( www.hsr.com) and classic motorsports magazine. The featured marque was Jaguar, Group 44 was the reunion group, and Bob Tullius was the Grand Marshall. Everyone there got the opportunity to meet him and get an autograph on a poster, print, shop manual, shirt..... Tony Adamowicz was there (check out a2zracer.com ) and autographed too, as did several other Group 44 drivers and the chief mechanic, Lanky Foshee. . Group 44 goes way back with the British Motor industry and stayed with it - right up until it collapsed, according to Mr. Tullius when he was interviewed. 

The Jasper Lola really enjoyed regaling in his British/American heritage, check out www.lolacars.com and www.lolaheritage.co.uk 










This being a SCCA championship-winning TR 6.



Note the trademark mirror-image 44 on the rear of the V-12 XKE.



















Cool stuff! The Jasper Lola was in good company!



Yes, Bob, I did show the Jasper Lola to the folks around the cars, but it took longer to explain why I was doing what I was than it did to just take the darn pictures! When they got it, they loved the idea!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*No.8 is so jealous!!!*

That Lola is getting some mileage!!! My No.8 hasn't even been out of the county, much less the state!!! Great pics!!! RM


----------



## WesJY

OHHH man i totally missed this thread!!! I see one hooter's hummer i made for him!! I totally forgot about that one. awesome thread bob!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*USA tour in progress...*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> That Lola is getting some mileage!!! My No.8 hasn't even been out of the county, much less the state!!! Great pics!!! RM


RM, 

T-jetjim is going to Monaco GP....he needs a traveling Lola...Hmmmmmmmmmmmm

But Dad it would be fun and all the other Lolas will be there..hahahahaha

Bob...Nice JagS...zilla


----------



## PD2

Thanks for the correction and history on the Jag, Resignmonger. It's been so long since I was around a Silky I totally forgot which Jag I was seeing in the pics. We used to run Group 44's at the 1/32 shop after Slot.it came out with them and of course the FLY's. The Silky's always dominated!

Cool race and info Splitposter! Sounds like you and the Lola had an awesome time and great exposure! Had any of them raced slot cars? I wonder how many racers that have or are currently racing have raced slot cars when they were young of even currently race them while they race the 1:1?

Thanks for sharing the pics!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger

PD2 said:


> Thanks for the correction and history on the Jag, Resignmonger. It's been so long since I was around a Silky I totally forgot which Jag I was seeing in the pics. We used to run Group 44's at the 1/32 shop after Slot.it came out with them and of course the FLY's. The Silky's always dominated!
> 
> PD2:thumbsup:


The Hutt is more than a little OCD and racing history is an area where the obsessive behavior gets focused. A Hutt has to play to his strengths...:freak:


----------



## videojimmy

Bob "silly-zilla" 

Fun thread... great pics.... you are one silly dude... I like that about you!


----------



## bumpercar88

Way cooler than traveling w/ an gnome!


----------



## fordcowboy

Hey bumpercar88 dont you mean cooler than a hutt. lol fcb


----------



## slotcarman12078

*You just never know where it's going to turn up next!!!*

I happened to walk by the kid's room this evening and spotted something on their TV I didn't think was even feasible!! I ran and got the camera, and got one pic in just before Gary slimed the decals off the hood.. I sure hope the armature is salt water resistant!!! :lol:











Apparently, arrangements were made in a Vegas back room with the "Other Bob".....


----------



## bobhch

*We got plenty of dyelitheum crystals left Captain...Then give her Full Warp Speed*



videojimmy said:


> Bob "silly-zilla"
> 
> Fun thread... great pics.... you are one silly dude... I like that about you!


Thanks Jimmy,

I guess this comes from keeping all the good Fortune Cookies Fortunes & tossing the ones that suck away, almost never watching T.V. News (I don't want to know) and posting and chatting with all the always fun Hobby Talkers here in lah lah land.

Uther Joe that "Uther Bob" toon has me RALMAO...HAAHHAHHAHAH 

You all now have me thinking of a Pizza "Hut" delvery slot car with a gnome driver beeing raced by a real 1/1 race car driver, head to head, with Danica Patrick controling the Hooters Hummer built by Wes....ta daaaaaaaaaaaah

:roll::woohoo:

Bob...Have about 20 good ones tapped to my toolbox at work...zilla


----------



## SplitPoster

*Jasper Lola on the road again*










Oh man, what a bridge on this track! Okay, it's not a door track, or even a basement layout.













Pretty amazing nonetheless! Ol' J'Lo does national landmarks.


Only problem I have, in some spots around here I have problems reading the signs. They tell me that I should feel right at home in Chinatown, except for the part of me that came from Singapore!




















Dude, I am lost. At least the lion is cement and won't chew on me. 



OH NO, I can read this sign!!!! Trying to infiltrate enemy HQ, and they take me right to the front door! It's the California slot car patrol!!!!!!! And I'm public hazard number one! Stop looking stupid dude, run! And don't drop me!











Gotta get outa here, or it's THE ROCK for me! Alcatraz!!!!!



















I got to keep a lower profile!!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Holy Moley, #80 getting some miles on her!!! All the way cross country and still cruising!!! She's gonna need a new set of tires soon at this rate!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## win43

Great pics SP :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Brings back my memories of escaping cali. after Arnold got voted in (LMAO)


----------



## bobhch

*California is for race cars...Zoooooooooom baby!*



SplitPoster said:


> Oh man, what a bridge on this track! Okay, it's not a door track, or even a basement layout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty amazing nonetheless! Ol' J'Lo does national landmarks.
> 
> 
> Only problem I have, in some spots around here I have problems reading the signs. They tell me that I should feel right at home in Chinatown, except for the part of me that came from Singapore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I am lost. At least the lion is cement and won't chew on me.
> 
> 
> 
> OH NO, I can read this sign!!!! Trying to infiltrate enemy HQ, and they take me right to the front door! It's the California slot car patrol!!!!!!! And I'm public hazard number one! Stop looking stupid dude, run! And don't drop me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta get outa here, or it's THE ROCK for me! Alcatraz!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got to keep a lower profile!!!!!




SplitPoster,

Looks like a good time in China Town & bet the food is Fantastic also...Mmmmmmmmm. The German part of me says Eat. 

Lola looks right at home by the water and on that bridge. Great Pictures & keep having fun man. 

Hey do you want to see pictures I took during my vacation? Yes we do! Travel Channel move over...hahahahahahaha

Bob...Thanks for taking good care of her Split...zilla


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> SplitPoster,
> 
> Looks like a good time in China Town & bet the food is Fantastic also...Mmmmmmmmm. The German part of me says Eat.
> 
> Lola looks right at home by the water and on that bridge. Great Pictures & keep having fun man.
> 
> Hey do you want to see pictures I took during my vacation? Yes we do! Travel Channel move over...hahahahahahaha
> 
> Bob...Thanks for taking good care of her Split...zilla


man i enjoyed this post!! i reread it 3 times already!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## SplitPoster

*The Jasper Lola finds a place he can kick back and relax*

Looking for some sypathetic soul to hide me from the slot police.... Need a safe hideout way out of town. What's this? Could it be? Mario, are you here?











Can't find him, but he'll be around sooner or later. I think I'll be comfortable waiting right here! And what's with this vino stuff? The color and clarity is right for me, but it doesn't smell like high octane. I've had some exotic fuel in my day, but this deal is a new one on me!


----------



## bobhch

Hic...up*which way do we go again? clockwise or counter clockwise?* hic, hic, hic...oh dang hic, hic, hic :freak:


----------



## T-jetjim

*Jasper goes to Monaco*

For my 50th, my TM got me a trip to the Grand Prix at Monaco. I tried to get Zilla's traveling Jasper but it was on another journey. I had to quickly put one together (#50 for my B-day). I was out of Jasper decals so Zilla was kind enough to send some.

I knew Bob Zilla was with us in spirit with I saw his picture on the SKY magazine on our plane.










The Cannes film festival was the week prior and Jasper got to meet the star from Transformers 2.










In Nice, Jasper got to test drive a Ferrari 599










Jasper checks out our seats.









Off we went to the Prince of Monaco's car museum. He has over 100 cars, a lot of them became Aurora's models. Here is Jasper with some of the racing cars:


































Jim


----------



## T-jetjim

*Monaco (cont.)*

This of course makes Jasper thirsty, so we have some local refreshment.









Jasper watches some racng action on turn one of qualifing.








A picture of my son and I on race day. Doesn't get much better than this!









Thanks again to Bob Zilla for setting me up with the decals!
Jim


----------



## yankee_3b

Jim, you are one lucky dude! If I could only pick one racing event to attend in my entire lifetime, it would be Monaco. Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Happy 50th!!! Looks like you, the family and the Jasper had a blast!!! Lucky!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SplitPoster

What great pics, and what a great time!!!! Happy 50th! And congratulate your TM for me on general principle - now that's a birthday present!!!!!! As a matter of fact, if she wanted to start an advice thread on HT on how to treat slottard spouses, I'd make sure mine read every word!!!!! 

I watched the race, but the darn TV coverage never caught the Jasper Lola once!!! And they picked up so many other celebrities - oh well, hard to get good help, I guess.

Feel free to share as many more car pics as you'd like ..... looks like a great museum!


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

I gotta get a traveling Jasper for my next trip to South Africa!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The Cannes film festival was the week prior and Jasper got to meet the star from Transformers 2.










That is one bad looking Transformer, especially all decked out in yellow and wearing a Bowtie!!! Thanks for sharing the pics!!! Those are some good memories your creating. Glad to see Team Jasper is expanding and traveling the globe with a 3rd entry. Great work on the build :thumbsup::thumbsup: ... RM


----------



## LDThomas

*Oh my...*

Am I the only one that is thirsty? :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Happy Birthday! :thumbsup::hat:

I'm jealous of a slot car.


----------



## DesertSlot

I never saw this before! Most excellent thread! Thanks Bob!


----------



## bobhch

*Jim thanks for taking us to Monaco!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You lucky son of a gun...Happy 50th*



LDThomas said:


> Am I the only one that is thirsty? :thumbsup:












No I am thisty now also...hahahaha Great pics and naration Jim! Very Cool of you to carry on with the Traveling Lola Tour with your #50 (how Sweet is that...Very!) Lola that was made in a hurry for this trip to Monaco. The Lola you made was very well done & looks perfect with the red #50 on it. :thumbsup::thumbsup: You can never have enough Lola or Jasper or 5Oth Birthdays. Happy Birthday Jim!!!!



DesertSlot said:


> I never saw this before! Most excellent thread! Thanks Bob!


No problemo as this is a group effort that hopefully will keep going on forever...Next. Thanks Split, Jim and don't forget to thank Randy from Hilltop who created Jasper Powered slot cars on Hobby Talk in the first place.

YEAH that picture of your son and you smiling says it all. Family is THE most important thing we all have. It doesn't get any better than this is absolutly correct! Hey did you buy anything from Sky Magazine? (I get commision checks if you do...LOL)  Jim you are cracking me up here...lol

Fun times are always great to share and glad we got to go along for the ride on this one! Any of those 1/1 cars would look good in my garage & on the road in Gretna, Nebraska with me behind the wheel...zoom, zoom baby!

Bob...Of coarse Randy notices the BOWTIE (LOL)...zilla


----------



## PD2

WOW!!! Now that was an awesome 50th Birthday present! Congrats Jim! I have to agree, that would be the one place and race I'd love to be for my birthday! I'll have to let me wife read about it - I tried to show her the race when it was on....I was having to mainly show her the water front and landscape....she didn't pay much attention to the cars. LOL!! I'm like 'doba - I'm jealous of a slot car! LOL!!

Thanks for sharing the pics!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

While the boys were on vacation last week, Team Jasper took a trip also.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Testing at the Gulf Shores Salt Flat facility was shortened due to a Hooters epedimic that broke out in early spring. The local Human Services ( the TM ) stated that prolonged observation could result in the following side effects such as, hardening of the arteries, large dark rings around the eyes, possible rib cage soreness, weekened or craked bones, possible swelling of the skull, etc.




























To be on the safe side, I decided to go watch the Blue Angels practice...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

If ever in the Pensacola area, be sure and go to the Naval/Air Museum. There's airplanes hanging from the ceiling, everywhere. Here's a full formation hanging.










Don't know why I liked this one so much, may be the color???










There's everything here!!! Hope you enjoy the pics...RM






































Check out this model aircraft carrier!!!


----------



## win43

DANG!!!! Wish I was a Jasper Lola :freak:. It gets to go to all the cool places.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Goodbye Tennesse, hello Mary Lou....*



win43 said:


> DANG!!!! Wish I was a Jasper Lola :freak:. It gets to ge to all the cool places.:thumbsup::thumbsup:



No kidding win...Lucky Lola!

Randy,

Man those are some Fantastic pictures you took. You sure do treat your Lola right. Those planes and that Air Craft Carrier are something our family of 4 is going to have to see some day when we travel down to Florida next time.

I may have given my Lola up to the world to travel indefinatly but, still can take the Jasper Shadow out on a trip to the SAC Airbase Museum in Ashland, Nebraska. It is just a hop, skip and jump away from us. Have been waiting till the kids got a little older to take them and now seems like the time.

Did you go on the flight simulator? I have heard the one at SAC Museum is a crazy toss and turn ride. :freak:

Ooooooooooooh and you didn't go to Hooters?  (Randy you are Owned...LOL)

Bob...this was a fun suprise Lola post...zilla


----------



## yankee_3b

I could look at that stuff all day. Great pics....thanks for sharing!


----------



## PD2

Cool stuff Randy! Thanks for sharing the pics of the Traveling Lola! That car definitely has gotten to go to some cool places!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## DesertSlot

Neat! When we were kids in the 60's, we used to have The Blue Angels visit Lake Geneva, WI. We had a summer house there. It was always a big event to go down to the lake and watch them.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Them Lolas are getting around!!! I'd have to say number 8 had a great time at the beach!! All the times I passed through Pensacola and never had the chance to check that museum out... Thanks for the pictures.. At least I get a glimpse of what I've missed. That model aircraft carrier is huge!! WOW!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LDThomas

Been to the aviation museum and saw the Blue Angels planes hanging from the roof. The Blue Angel pilots don't like the display because the planes are too far apart. When the Blue Angels fly, the planes are actually CLOSER together than in the display.


----------



## bobhch

*More to come soon...*

Just got off the phone with the ? * ? person ? * ? that now has the #80 Lola in thier possesion to snap, snap, snap some pictures. Can't wait...waiting, waiting...um guess I can for just a little bit longer.  :roll:  

Bob...We are all part of "Team Lola"...zilla


----------



## SplitPoster

bobhch said:


> Just got off the phone with the ? * ? person ? * ? that now has the #80 Lola in thier possesion to snap, snap, snap some pictures. Can't wait...waiting, waiting...um guess I can for just a little bit longer.  :roll:
> 
> Bob...We are all part of "Team Lola"...zilla


I know Bob, that person supposedly left on the 16th.... by now they could be north of the arctic circle..... or south of the equator. 

Surely there is something worth taking a picture of. 

A: Yes there is, and stop calling me Shirley. :freak:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

SplitPoster said:


>


Could it be??? SP, Did you go to the GoodGuys show in Nashville??? RM


----------



## SplitPoster

LOLOLOL No not me! You could have more easily caught me in Orange Beach/Gulf Shores - same county I live in and I was down there for dinner and a concert last weekend!


----------



## PD2

Wow! But that must be your "twin"! He looks a LOT like you at first glance!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

PD2 said:


> Wow! But that must be your "twin"! He looks a LOT like you at first glance!
> 
> PD2:thumbsup:


LOL...YEAH he does. How do you guys keep coming up with all these incredible pics?


----------



## coach61

is that Mikey?








Nope wrong...


----------



## coach61

WHAT the HECK is this guy doing to me!








Thank the Lord for the West Virginia National Guard!

After meeting the Mothman and being saved by a tank I needed a oil change...









He who drives behind the rows...









Dies behind the Rows...


----------



## coach61

*Bailout m,oney*

A Quick Trip to Congress to ask for some bailout money...









Resulted in Sen. John Kerry walking away with a resounding NO! 








p.s that is John Kerry in the pic...

So it was off to Ask Abe.









Then stupid coach had to pose a bit...









Then we tried to ask George...


----------



## bobhch

*Round and Round she gets around...*

Holy Criminicks!!!!!!!! Coach you did good man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...that Lola sure is a traveler...zilla


----------



## PD2

Should have left Lola at the Smith with all of the other classics - it would have been right at home.

Nice round of pics for the Traveler!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## win43

WAY TO GO LOLA !!!!!!!

You did a good job too coach :jest:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Coach has only begun to post!!! That was just the first two segments of his journey!! :lol: :thumbsup:


----------



## fordcowboy

Where's Lola at now?


----------



## bobhch

fordcowboy said:


> Where's Lola at now?


Probably in coaches pants pocket, on the floor with the rest of his dirty laundry. 

Bob...Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew smelly socks...zilla


----------



## SplitPoster

bobhch said:


> Probably in coaches pants pocket, on the floor with the rest of his dirty laundry.
> 
> Bob...Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew smelly socks...zilla


The Lola made a looonnnng road trip with Coachie, I have it on good authority that the only time it came in contact with dirty laundry wuz when Coach was wearing that favorite pair of shorts for the 4th day straight.... ew.

I heard she was safely stashed with the Canadian contraband.... would that be Molson, funny hats, or slot car finds? 

Great series of pics Coach! P.S. If the car does indeed make it into the dirty laundry as Bob suggests, could we get a picture of her going round really fast in the spin cycle? Talk about g force! :drunk: dizzy just thinking about it.


----------



## bobhch

*Coach...hey the spin cycle is over now....*

Coach,

What have you done with Lola?

Bob...it is only a traveling Lola if it travels...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Good Friends, good slot cars & good times...*

Lola stopped by for a visit via CJ,

CJ and his Wife stopped by Gretna last night for some slot car cave time & Pizza. 
Fun Times!!!!!!!!! Thanks for stopping by it was a Blast to see you again CJ and finaly meet your lovely Wife.
Ginger & the kids had a great time also chatting and exchanging Crazy Wacked out stories over Dinner.

Never thought I would see Lola again but, CJ has it on the move now. 

Soon Lola will be headed all over the place again on this thread. Go Lola Go!! 










I found this Rat Fink in our mailbox right before CJ & his Wife came over.
Just in time for a little R.F. vs. Lola race.

Bob...to excited to sleep...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Can´t wait!


----------



## CJ53

*Cheasapeake, Va.*

After some time off, it was time for the Lola to maKe another trip.. this time to Cheasapeake,Va to visit 2 of the tracks in the MASCAR circuit fortunately no races were scheduled so she got some free track time and cut some laps. 

Enjoy:

Here she is at the Stonegate Motor Speedway,



















Next on the Cheasepeake Mile :




































Thanks to Shipsgunner for allowing the Lola to visit and make an appearance on such beautiful tracks.. 


If any of you are going to be in the Cheasepeake area contact Shipsgunner so you can stop by and see these tracks , maybe cut some laps.

CJ


----------



## shipsgunner

The tracks are open anytime Im home... Coffee is free and the power is good. Cya all soon.

CJ, It was a blast to visit with you and I hope the Lola gets another chance to run here... Oh yeah, the 3rd pic down shows what appears to be artwork on the side of the track... It's pain from the bodies that could not handle that HUGE bank as well as the Lola did... I guess it looks sort of "artsy".. 

Shipsgunner


----------



## bobhch

*Lola powers up again..........zOOm, zOOm Baby!*

Stonegate Motor Speedway and the Cheasepeake Mile. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

CJ thanks for keeping Lola on the go. I miss her already but, the short time we had together last week was a real memory bringer backer deal a ma jobby. 

shipsgunner you have some nice track to race on man! Also you have the Hobby Talk nice person attitude that just seems to spread like wildfire here. 

Bob...let the good times roll...zilla


----------



## shipsgunner

bobhch said:


> Also you have the Hobby Talk nice person attitude that just seems to spread like wildfire here.
> 
> Bob...let the good times roll...zilla


LOL Thanks Bob... It is contagious, but I learned it from the Master... CJ.. He's my big brother...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

shipsgunner said:


> Oh yeah, the 3rd pic down shows what appears to be artwork on the side of the track... It's pain from the bodies that could not handle that HUGE bank as well as the Lola did... I guess it looks sort of "artsy"..
> 
> Shipsgunner


Love that art work!!! I have a small artwork collection too!!! Thanks for the pics CJ. Looks like you and Lola had a blast!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

*Attention guest...*

Hey Lola are you lost?

Bob...There is a little girl named Lola at the front courtesy counter who said she is lost...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Oh man, did I ever have a bad dream last night!!!!!*

I guess I'll have to stop perusing the threads before bed time....I can't risk having another dream like this one.... Last thing I did was pay a visit to Hilltop garage, and then I saw this thread on the missing Lola, right after talking to honda in chat... Oh me!!! Oh my!!!!!!!


----------



## bobhch

ralmao...ahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:lol:

Bob...hahahahahahhaha...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Lola gets around...*

I hear a scream in the far distance...sounds like it is coming from the Northwest. *help I'm broke* ( in a faint sexy sultry voice). Can you spare me a dime. No,no,no not broke as in nickeless...broke as in broken or BUSTED.

Bob...Lola takes a licking but, keeps on tickin'...zilla


----------



## CJ53

Yes the traveling Lola made it's way to Model Murdering, just happened to arrive there by chance.. 
It needed a break.. many miles since it last sat on Stonegate in Cheasepeake,va. Even with the careful wrapping and it's own case for travel, maintenance was in order, No better place than Model Murdering, so Bill and I unloaded her. A quick once over from Bill, few pulls on the trigger to hear it run.. then to the shop, and Bills crew went to work..Tires were checked, Roll Bar was replaced, in no time at all she was back in race ready condition, Soon it will be headed to Texas to spend some time with Rich.
No pics? Bill has em on his camera and I'm sure he will upload soon.. Right Bill?? 
Be safe
CJ


----------



## Bill Hall

*Sherman and Peabody...the best of times*

Yes by golly the Traveling Jasper Lola was hand delivered by Ceej aka Chris Johnson. The slot gods favored us by routing Chris and his Peter....built.... about two miles up the road from my humble abode. Once he had secured his truck I zipped up and picked him up so we could break some bread at breakfast.

After chow we headed to back to the ranch to play cars if only for a few short hours. It was also a really cool way to get the Lola started on the PACNW leg of it's journey AND turn over Chris's recently restored black Willys. We cheated USPS out of a few bucks and another potential victim was saved from loss or damage.

I had scraped and wiped the track the night before so we could run cars around. We crashed some select cars and trucks out of my menagerie...and later took a trip in the "Wayback" machine. In other words we ran some of my old Aurora vibrator Hot-rods both on the old stock washer slicks and on new PVT hot rod tires...and "Presto!" we we're back in the early sixties laughing like lil kids and sliding around the track. I let Chris take my super stock yellow one and he proceeded to run away and hide.

Matters got serious as the Lola needed some service. It was a special treat for me to crack a coupla goop jugs and have some one witness the process first hand. I sent him down to the boneyard and he scrounged up a replacement roll bar/engine insert and we swapped out the chipped one. I gave the blue XKE I'm working on a few passes as well so Chris could see some different techniques. 

Along the way many of the worlds problems got solved. A coupla old farts got to be ten years old again... if only for a short time. 

I've been blessed this summer to have spent some quality time with two of my good slot brothers, Jerry and Chris. 












Here's CJ at mission control










He sez, "Lookee it's broke...right there!"










Digging for bones.










The crew takes over...all these guys have worked for the likes of Bobzilla, Nuther Dave, and Ujoe...an odd lot, but trained professionals in their own right.










A quick kiss with the dremel, and the engine poked right out.










The NOS replacement was bonded in with the original red goop that Zilla used...so not even yer momma would know. A quick check for straight and we we're done.










Plenty of power on the track and looks good doing it too!...but we got a minor handling issue...she could use a new set of front wheels before I ship her up the road. 

Can anybody out there hook me up with a set of FRONT AFX TURBINE wheels?


----------



## slotcarman12078

A ride in Froggy, and playing with toys, even if only for a few hours....I bet you two had a blast!!!! Good to see the Traveling Lola back on the scene. I'm sure the repairswere handled quite readily by the Goopmeister. Dang CJ, you even got to meet the real brains of Model Murdering, ole Gus himself!! :tongue: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CJ53

Joe,,
Yes I did.. however,, I think Gus figured out I have dogs.. and in disgust he kinda kept his distance after giving me a kind of a walk by with his tail in the air.. Maybe next time if I get up that way, he'll get up on the track and show me how to really run em. (well atleast I could use him for an excuse when they fell off the track):freak:
CJ


----------



## bobhch

*was short in the front turbine rim dept. at the time...DOH*

NEED: TURBINE wheels..........yeah Bill  LOL ( hey it looks good ....hahahahha )

Great that you guys got to hook up from half way across the country! LUCKY!! Bill someday...someday. 

Thanks guys for taking care of Lola and getting her back on the road. I like the way you scare your crew by leaving all those X-Acto blades laying around on your bench...Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah don't cut me man....don't cut me!! Gives a new meaning to "Rest In Pieces" :lol:

Well I have met CJ many of a time and he phoned me and said what a great time he had visiting you Bill in Washington. :hat: :hat:

Now Coach is on his way to Gretna tommarrow to visit Las Zillas Speedway!! Hope to meet Everyone on HT someday...someday...someday

Bob...gotta go clean my track now...zilla


----------



## bobhch

NTxSlotCars said:


> How freakin funny! When is the tour coming to Texas?
> 
> Rich....we have a Hooters here.....come to TX Zilla.


Rich,

Have you seen Lola? I thought she was on her way after she was in Washington.

Bob...Take me to your Hooters...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

It hasn't showed up here.


----------



## bobhch

*It's back...*



NTxSlotCars said:


> It hasn't showed up here.


We are in Chat now and Win43 just said he just received the Lola...

Do you want it next?

Bob...hopefully pics will be going up soon on this thread again...zilla


----------



## partspig

Glad to see this thread pop up again. It has been a while. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

BUMP!
Where is Lola?
*checks Jerry's pockets *
*suspicious look at PP*
Gots ta be here somewheres!
*glares at Zilla*


----------



## win43

SORRY DUDES ....... I still have it. I will get pics soon ....... really I will


----------



## bobhch

*Lola will be on the move again soon...*



win43 said:


> SORRY DUDES ....... I still have it. I will get pics soon ....... really I will


Jerry can you send this off to NTx next Please?

Bob...:hat:...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

win43 said:


> SORRY DUDES ....... I still have it. I will get pics soon ....... really I will


WOOHOO!:thumbsup:

I had always looked forward to the Adventures of Lola since
Bob...zilla turned her loose. I always thought it was such a unique
and fun way to step into my friends shoes for a bit.


----------



## tjd241

It's been a no-show @ 'HO.


----------



## bobhch

Do I just build a new Lola? 

Bob...If you see Kay tell her I love her...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

Woot!

You found the Lola thread! (I was looking in the wrong place.)

Heck no, you do not need to build a
new Traveling Jasper, Bob...I built it right the first time...Zilla!

The Jasper just needs to drive itself to the post Office
and select a new destination. (I am SURE that it will, Right, Jerry? )


----------



## NTxSlotCars

It did....... me gots.......... pics soon......


----------



## SplitPoster

*Fun times...*

That Lola has been around, good to hear (see????) it will be travelling again. Like me and the board, I guess, comes and goes.

Planning a road trip next summer, first one in a couple years, can now that big family wedding is in rear view mirror. I would love to take her along.


----------



## Bill Hall

ah HA! Finally!

Found somewheres deep in da heart of Texas!


----------



## joegri

*traveling lola?*

if for some reason the lola would like to make a stop here in the northeast, i,d like to have it for a week then on to the next.


----------



## old blue

If there is a waiting list, put me on. I have always been fascinated by this thread for reasons that will become obvious.

Thanks,
Old Blue
Paul Jasper


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey Guys, I'd be game for Lola to drop into my Hickville PA locale sometime for a layover, before being sent off again. So, include me on the travel list if possible 
PS- I take good pix


----------



## partspig

Hey, How is that pesky little Lola doing anyways!! He needs to meet up with Hammy and do a show!! How about Richfield in the spring? Or better yet Hammond in the spring?? pig


----------



## win43

Sorry Lola liked it here so much took a long vacation. Then it was a quick trip through town, a wave good-bye to Canada , and then off to Texas.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I can't blame Lola for wanting to hang with ya Jerry!! :thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

Where has Tex been anyways?? Lost in Texas?? pig


----------



## beast1624

Ah, you know how those dang Texans are.


----------



## TX Street Racer

beast1624 said:


> Ah, you know how those dang Texans are.


LOL....and exactly how are we??


----------



## alpink

I have heard that only two things come from Texas ..............


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Sorry folks,

I been meanin to post pics of that Lola.............. but I can't find it............:freak:


----------



## beast1624

NTxSlotCars said:


> Sorry folks,
> 
> I been meanin to post pics of that Lola.............. but I can't find it............:freak:


THAT'S how 'dem Texans are!


----------



## beast1624

alpink said:


> I have heard that only two things come from Texas ..............


Don't you start, Al!


----------



## partspig

HMMMMMM, stranger than strange methinks ............... pig


----------



## JordanZ870

Good EYE, PP!

Top pic, top basket, Right between the red F1 and the blue & white GT40!


----------



## win43

Woohoo it's found!!!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Thanks guys!!!

I'll get some pics out real soon...


----------



## slotcarman12078

Before the snow falls Rich!! :lol:


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> Before the snow falls Rich!! :lol:


Doooooooooooh to late for that....hahahhahaaaaaaa  

Everyone have a Cool Cool Yule...

Bob...2013 is open for Lola now (lol no hurry) ...zilla


----------



## partspig

Must be looking for the camera now!  pig


----------



## partspig

Maybe the Jasper Lola is as Archie says, pPpppPlllLLllBBBbbbbTTtTTT!!!!!!!! GONE!! pig


----------



## jobobvideo

Parts pig thanks for the flashback!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Early morning drive with the Lola.... _it makes my car go faster_











Looks like I better take the next exit...


----------



## Bill Hall

It really should be driven by the gnome.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Hey Tex, any good tracks on the road to the right??? I'm sure there's a custom shop or two...At least theres' a hospital!!! RM


----------



## beast1624

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Hey Tex, any good tracks on the road to the right??? I'm sure there's a custom shop or two...At least theres' a hospital!!! RM


I know that exit. No tracks but there is a HobbyLobby and a Hobby Town USA nearby!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

beast1624 said:


> I know that exit. No tracks but there is a HobbyLobby and a Hobby Town USA nearby!


We had to hit both of them while we were out that way. Scored some stuff on close out. That Hobbytown is the biggest around, carries everything in their catalog. Woulda bought something there, but they were too high...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Took the Lola for a spin down south. Folks seemed to like it, even though it wasn't dialed in right...









Yep, went to see the grand ole Alamo for Easter... it's a Texas thing...









Not sure if this was legal, but here's a shot of the Lola actually on the Alamo...









I was very disappointed to be reminded that there are no photos allowed inside the Alamo,
or inside the Alamo gift shop. There is a model of the Alamo as it stood before the battle
inside the Alamo. Inside the gift shop, there is a diorama of the battle, cannon fire,
gun fire, soldiers and all. At 1:72 scale, I sure wanted a shot of the Lola with that!!!


----------



## bobhch

Wowzers Lola is on the road again...holy Crap!!

Remeber the Alamo...Lola does now.

Neat pictures Rich!! Yeah that would have been way cool to get pictures of Lola on that 1/72 scale layout of the Alamo. 
At least you got to put Lola on the Alamo for a picture!!

Would have liked to seen the biggest Hobbytown but, yeah high prices kinda ruin the purchase plans.

Bob...take good care of Lola...zilla


----------



## beast1624

"It was like I was empty. Well, I'm not empty anymore. That's what's important, to feel useful in this old world, to hit a lick against what's wrong or say a word for what's right even though you get walloped for saying that word. Now I may sound like a Bible beater yelling up a revival at a river crossing camp meeting, but that don't change the truth none. There's right and there's wrong. You got to do one or the other. You do the one and you're living. You do the other and you may be walking around, but you're dead as a beaver hat. "


----------



## bobhch

Lola...were for art thou dear Lola? 

Bob...do I need to make another Lola?...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Lola is safe! She's been hanging out with some friends!


----------



## gonegonzo

That doesn't look safe .

Gonzo


----------



## win43

WOOHOO Good to see the Lola traveling again. 

Where will it show up next??


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Today we took the Lola for a Sunday drive...


----------



## LostDog44

Its so cool what you do.you and Lola keep on truckin,and takin pics.


----------



## bobhch

NTxSlotCars said:


> Today we took the Lola for a Sunday drive...


Hey Rich is that Your Dodge Pickup?

I had a 74 Dodge with a 400 that belonged to my best friend Doug. RIP Doug.
After he passed away I bought it from his parents and made it my daily driver.
Then realized at 8 miles to the gallon it had to go. 

Sorry I didn't notice this post sooner....Cool Beans Man!!:wave:

Bob...dig that #2 blue race car too...zilla


----------

